# HK credit card that charges no or nil foreign transaction fees and no Fx spread



## abstract (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm raising an old chestnut but I cannot find any information on this that is current or really answers the question. 

Does any Hong Kong bank or financial institution offer a HKD credit card that charges no foreign transaction fees and no or very little Fx spread on the Visa/Mastercard interbank rate when making overseas purchases.

For example, in the UK, such cards are common where no Fx transacation fee spread is charged eg Halifax Clarity card, Post Office credit card. So you are not getting ripped off on the Fx rate when making overseas purchases.

Any advice would be appreciated on this specific topic. 

Thanks


----------



## abstract (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, can anyone help with my question please? 
I really need to know....Thanks in advance!


----------

